# You know what, we're not doing so bad....



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

.... consider our 2 losses are to 2 undefeated teams so far! Utah/Detroit game isn't finished yet, but its going down to the wire with Utah leading most of the way. 

C'mon Houston fans, don't be like everyone else and start panicking already after 3 games which really weren't all that bad.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> .... consider our 2 losses are to 2 undefeated teams so far! Utah/Detroit game isn't finished yet, but its going down to the wire with Utah leading most of the way.
> 
> C'mon Houston fans, don't be like everyone else and start panicking already after 3 games which really weren't all that bad.


Its hard to get excited when TMac is playing as bad as he is :sigh:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

But look at it this way... though we have two losses.. we have improved immensely over last year. Even our losses were not blowouts, we had a chance in both of those losses to come out on top. 

I am still excited about this season. There are 79 games to go... I plan to be excited about every one of them... until its mathmatically impossible for us to make the playoffs (which I don't see happening this year)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> Its hard to get excited when TMac is playing as bad as he is :sigh:


Its not as bad as it seems. He still showed glimpses of the old T-Mac during pre-season, so I think its just a matter of time before he breaks out this season.

Utah just beat Detroit, making them 4-0 now.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't think many people are panicking about the the two losses as much as Tracy's performance. If he can't get back to his effective form, we honestly have no chance in the playoffs. It's early, i agree. But, it doesn't look too promising.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

It is bad because the teams that beat us will be fighting for the same playoff spots we want.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

bronx43 said:


> I don't think many people are panicking about the the two losses as much as Tracy's performance. If he can't get back to his effective form, we honestly have no chance in the playoffs. It's early, i agree. But, it doesn't look too promising.


Uhm, we do still have a 7'6" monster named Yao Ming...

I'll start worrying about our playoff position come all-star break, but for now I'm not too discouraged about how we've started this season.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Its not as bad as it seems. He still showed glimpses of the old T-Mac during pre-season, so I think its just a matter of time before he breaks out this season.
> 
> Utah just beat Detroit, making them 4-0 now.


^Hope thats true. He does have somewhat of a history at the start of the season. Theres no optimist like me when it comes to TMac. But you know he really looks like he's trying... the game doesnt look as though its easy anymore for TMac.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

The supporting cast has been impressive. Particularly Snyder and Battier. We played well against the Hornets considering T-Mac did almost nothing and Yao only played 28 minutes and it was a back-to-back on the road.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

...the Mavs are 0-3.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am not judging right now about T-Mac. Every player has high and low. Maybe he is still struggling for his shooting. He looks like a good PG for me though..

Other notes, I think Battier should be the captain of the team and the vocal leader.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> But look at it this way... though we have two losses.. we have improved immensely over last year. Even our losses were not blowouts, we had a chance in both of those losses to come out on top.
> 
> I am still excited about this season. There are 79 games to go... I plan to be excited about every one of them... until its mathmatically impossible for us to make the playoffs (which I don't see happening this year)


I agree, no need to start panicking until mid December, if we're two games under 500 then we should worry. November isn't time to worry IMO. Besides those losses were more about us as a team, and less about the other teams. The one thing I am concerned about is our Coaching, or the Lack there of?
He still hasn't figured out who should play when, or a systematic rotation? The need for a big outside of Yao has been screaming at us since the late summer. No offense I love Chuck, but he ain't no damn Center, especially not in the West. That's a disservice to Chuck IMO anyway, you're putting a young Forwar under the 8ball too early. _ Jeff said in the papers, 'that he and Yao must be doing something wrong', I say "you're not putting them in situations to be succesful" GUMBY :curse:_ 
Yao moves around way too much on D, I'd rather have 3sec violations and 4 blocks a night, than the fouls he picks up because you had him outta position covering some pick n roll at the top of the Key. I don't ever remember Hakeem or Patrick doing that???
Chuck Does Not need to start, frankly I think it hurts his game. He isn't a shooter or a playmaker for himself and going up against Memet Okur and TD isn't gonna help his confidence! IMO until you make a deal for or pickup another Big, start either Howard/Padgett/or Snyder at the 2-move Battier to 4. I'd rather have Juwan/Scott in foul trouble than (Battier/Yao/Hayes) we cannot seem to defend when they're not on the floor for long stretches.
Specifically for Chuck - needs to play with a quicker lineup w/ Tmac orchaestrating the offense! The second speed unit, when Yao/Bat sit:
1 Head (SG but bring up the ball
2 Tmac (playmaker and facilatator
3 Kirk SF (he's been under-used IMO
4 Novak (why the hell is he sitting so much!
5 Chuck (his best role is going in after Yao sits against other bench guys who aren't big big
Our starting lineup:
Rafer, Tmac/Synder, Battier Yao OR Rafer, Tmac, Battier, Juwan/Scott, Yao
IMO if JVG isn't gonna play Juwan TRADE HIM for a Big, Dke doesn't have it anymore, not his fault the game has changed.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, New Orleans just won again today, and we won too. See, we're not doing so bad.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Back to .500!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Utah is 4-0 as well.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

we need CP3..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> we need CP3..


lol yeah it would be an improvment...


----------

